# Mini poodle puppy keeps sneezing



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pushkin always sneezes when he goes outside, particularly if he has been indoors for a while - 3 or 4 fast sneezes then done.

Pippin goes through phases with sneezing. I hadn't thought about it until I read your post, but when she was younger she used to sneeze more I think, and it tends to be when she's either been asleep then something exciting happens, or just when she's been tearing around. I always figured it was because I'm not a good housekeeper so she was kicking up dust out of the carpet!! She's nearer the floor than me


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

I did wonder about dust when she tears about with the big lab its an old dusty house &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Poodles are known to make a kind of sneeze as a form of communication. Beau does it all the time to get our attention. If it doesn't work after a try or two, he'll sometimes escalate to a bark. In _Travels With Charley_, Steinbeck described Charley's sneeze as "_ffft!_," which is how I think of it.

Your pup might actually be sneezing due to dust, but she also might just be saying _ffft!_ to get your attention.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> Poodles are known to make a kind of sneeze as a form of communication. Beau does it all the time to get our attention. If it doesn't work after a try or two, he'll sometimes escalate to a bark. In _Travels With Charley_, Steinbeck described Charley's sneeze as "_ffft!_," which is how I think of it.
> 
> Your pup might actually be sneezing due to dust, but she also might just be saying _ffft!_ to get your attention.


Yes! Pippin _does _do that too - I'd not thought of it.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny occasionally sneezes but not enough for me to worry about it. 

I love the picture of Pepper......it so reminds me of my last poodle, Jake, when he was a little puppy. How adorable.


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

LEUllman said:


> Poodles are known to make a kind of sneeze as a form of communication. Beau does it all the time to get our attention. If it doesn't work after a try or two, he'll sometimes escalate to a bark. In _Travels With Charley_, Steinbeck described Charley's sneeze as "_ffft!_," which is how I think of it.
> 
> Your pup might actually be sneezing due to dust, but she also might just be saying _ffft!_ to get your attention.


That's really interesting, i will have to pay attention when she sneezes to see if trying to get some attention. How very clever &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Zoe always sneezes when she gets excited when she starts to play fetch with my husband. When Jazz and Zoe play together there is a lot of sneezing going on from both of them. I believe this is all normal and not really a "sneeze" as we think of them.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes, sometimes dogs _do_ sneeze with delight!:nod:
LANGUAGE OF DOGS - How Dogs Communicate
Dogs will sneeze when really excited and they are loving what you are doing - you are playing your dogs favorite game - sneeze, play bow, sneeze - when it is sneeze, sneeze, sneeze, dog is having a ball - loving what you are doing.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You can add a cue when she sneezes and give her a treat. My son's dog sneezes on cue, yawns "sleepy?" is the cue, sings, whispers. She sometimes gets the cues mixed up but is an incredibly smart dog and learned these and other tricks very fast. She's a Pit Bull mix. And soooo willing and so into people.


----------

